# FS: My Computer



## liquidshadow

EDIT: Updated (all included)

Intel C2D e6300
Zalman CNPS 9500 LED Cooler
Gigabyte 965P-DS3
G-Skill GBHZ 2GB DDR2-800 RAM
WD 250GB 16mb SATA2 HDD
Nec 3550A Burner
Ati Sapphire X1900XT 512mb Video Card
PC Power and Cooling 610W PSU
Lian-Li PC-v1000BPlus II W Case
Windows XP Professional
Saitek Eclipse Keyboard (blue)
US Robotics 125mbps wireless NIC
Razer Copperhead Tempest Blue Mouse

No offers?


----------



## Rambo

It would be a good idea to include which currency...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ares are kind of the same, i paid a little over $1500.
 You might want to show a picture of the clock speed, cause a 6300 starts as a 1.84ghz.
 So.

 maybe ... around.... 1800....

 cause the extra gig of ram, and the 'clocks' done to the cpu.


Let other CF'ers look at it to.

Derek


----------



## liquidshadow

$1000?! I've only used it for 2 months and idle temp is under 30.
It was $1800 to build it....
I'm looking at USD about 1600

Intel C2D e6300 @ 2.8Ghz
Gigabyte 965P-DS3
G-Skill GHBZ 2GB DDR2-800 4-4-4-12
3 * WD 250GB 16mc SATA2
NEC nd-3550A Burner
Sapphire X1900XT
PC Power and Cooling 610W PSU
Lian-Li PC-v1000BPlus II w/ Window
Zalman CNPS9500 LED
Saitek Eclipse Keyboard (included)


----------



## Jet

It would be around $1300 new:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 2.8Ghz: $190
Gigabyte 965P-DS3: $140
G-Skill GBHZ 2GB DDR2-800: $235
3X WD 16mb SATA2 250GB HDD: $80 times 3
NEC 3550A Burner: $30
Sapphire X1900XT: $200
PC Power and Cooling 610W PSU: $140
Lian-Li PC-v1000BPlus II W Case: $125

Total: $1300


----------



## liquidshadow

The Case is $200 and PSU is $170 new...
The RAM is $300.

I'm not trying to contradict you Jet, but I'm stating prices from newegg.


----------



## Jet

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 2.8Ghz: $190
Gigabyte 965P-DS3: $140
G-Skill GBHZ 2GB DDR2-800: $300
3X WD 16mb SATA2 250GB HDD: $80 times 3
NEC 3550A Burner: $30
Sapphire X1900XT: $200
PC Power and Cooling 610W PSU: $170
Lian-Li PC-v1000BPlus II W Case: $200

That puts you up to ~$1470 new.


----------



## Jet

Why would someone buy it for $1500 when they can get it for $1470 new from newegg? You are going to have to drop the price at least 10%-20% for anyone to buy it. (That would be between $1175 and $1325)


----------



## liquidshadow

I dont' get how it's more than new?
Is that price including WinXp, keyboard, HSF?

e6300 : $190
DS3 : $140
RAM : $300 ($299)
HDD : $240
Case : $200
PSU : $170
Burner : $30
WinXP Pro : $100
Keyboard : $40
HSF : 50
Video Card : 200

= $1660...
Am i not correct?


----------



## Jet

Are you going to include XP, a keyboard (which one? are you including a mouse as well?), and a HSF (which one?).


----------



## liquidshadow

Jet said:


> Are you going to include XP, a keyboard (which one? are you including a mouse as well?), and a HSF (which one?).



Zalman CNPS 9500 (i listed it before), Saitek Eclipse (i listed it before), and XP pro.
Look at my calculations up there. If anyone needs me to explain it more carefully, i can.

EDIT: I realized i didn't list XP before but i did list the keyboard and HSF; sorry about that.
Now would $1500 be alright?


----------



## Jet

$1660 New~$1328-$1494 (10%-20%, respectively). Remember, though, that many things sold used are up to 40% off. It all depends what offers you get.


----------



## liquidshadow

Alright, and thanks for the title change

EDIT: I'll add a USR 802.11g Wireless card


----------



## Jet

Model?


----------



## liquidshadow

I'm guessing it's this one since it's the only desktop card at newegg and that's where i bought it from just a month ago.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833135111


----------



## Jet

Still though, there is an element of trust; protection or no. It comes back to the fact that we need to trust each other. I personally have done two transactions with people here, and they both have turned out great.


----------



## liquidshadow

Thanks for the info Jet.
And thanks to you Grey for telling others.

I might add a Razer Copperhead mouse if the price offered is good.


----------



## liquidshadow

bump


----------



## liquidshadow

Reason I dont' think I can part out is because I'm not sure if I have all the original boxes...


----------



## Jet

You can sell them without the boxes...


----------



## ducis

is shipping included


----------



## liquidshadow

firsttimebuilder said:


> is shipping included



In the $1400?


----------



## liquidshadow

bump


----------



## liquidshadow

Update


----------



## liquidshadow

I guess 5 days is enough for a bump


----------



## Jet

Are you eventually going to part it out?


----------



## PohTayToez

I might be interested in some of the parts if you choose to part it out.


----------



## footballstevo75

same- I might be intersted in some parts if you part it out


----------



## liquidshadow

If I parted out, could you suggest prices for how much I should sell each thing Jet?


----------



## Grey410

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 2.8Ghz $140 (it's been OC'd)
Gigabyte 965P-DS3  $90
G-Skill GBHZ 2GB DDR2-800 $200
3X WD 16mb SATA2 250GB HDD $60 each
NEC 3550A Burner $20
Sapphire X1900XT $180-190 Is it 256mb or 512?  I sold my 512 with Accelero X2 for $200
PC Power and Cooling 610W PSU $100
Lian-Li PC-v1000BPlus II W Case $160

Total $950 or 960.  Thats roughly what I would pay for each part.


----------



## liquidshadow

X1900xt is 512mb.
The processor been OC'ed but at stock voltages + temps haven't gone over 45 yet.


----------



## Jet

liquidshadow said:


> X1900xt is 512mb.
> It's been OC'ed but at stock voltages + temps haven't gone over 45 yet.



It has the stock cooler? That would be a great graphics card to fold with .


----------



## liquidshadow

I meant the Core 2   Sorry for the misconception


----------



## Jet

Ahh. So the X1900XT hasn't ever been overclocked? And it is still the stock cooler?


----------



## Grey410

liquidshadow said:


> X1900xt is 512mb.
> The processor been OC'ed but at stock voltages + temps haven't gone over 45 yet.



OC'ing is OC'ing.  I dont think $140 is too bad for a used C2D E6300.


----------



## Ben

I'm interested. You say the GPU is 512 MB?


----------



## liquidshadow

Jet said:


> Ahh. So the X1900XT hasn't ever been overclocked? And it is still the stock cooler?



Yep


And @Halian Yes, the GPU is 512mb.


----------



## Ben

Any particular reason you're selling the system?


----------



## towly

I might be interested in buying a hard drive.


----------



## liquidshadow

Halian said:


> Any particular reason you're selling the system?



I've been getting into airsoft and trying to enter tournaments. I need a good gun which will cost me $500+.


----------

